# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Βόρεια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Νέος Χρήστης Βριλήσσια. Παρακαλώ βοήθεια.

## wispyrosfi

Το node id μου είναι 4696.
Έχω προσπαθήσει να επικοινωνήσω με γειτωνικούς χρήστες αλλά δεν μου απάντησαν. Κάθε βοήθεια και ιδιαίτερα καθοδήγηση σε θέματα εξοπλισμού είναι ευπρόσδεκτη. Ιδιαίτερα θα παρακαλούσα όσους μπορούν να συνδεθούν μαζί μου (οδός Σαλαμίνος) να επικοινωνήσουν μαζί μου.
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## socrates

> Το node id μου είναι 4696.
> Έχω προσπαθήσει να επικοινωνήσω με γειτωνικούς χρήστες αλλά δεν μου απάντησαν. Κάθε βοήθεια και ιδιαίτερα καθοδήγηση σε θέματα εξοπλισμού είναι ευπρόσδεκτη. Ιδιαίτερα θα παρακαλούσα όσους μπορούν να συνδεθούν μαζί μου (οδός Σαλαμίνος) να επικοινωνήσουν μαζί μου.
> Ευχαριστώ!


Μόλις χθες είχαμε συνάντηση στο cult cafe με έναν νέο που μένει Σαλαμίνος & Αναλήψεως. Η περιοχή εκεί έχει πολούς κόμβους και μια συνάντηση που θα καταλήξει σε ταρατσοεπισκέψεις και ένα γενικότερο πλάνο συνδέσεων επιβάλεται.

Άποψη μου είναι ότι πρέπει να δημιουργηθεί ένα AP στο κέντρο ή πιο βόρεια στα Βριλήσσια!

Φιλικά,
Σωκράτης

----------


## akef

> Άποψη μου είναι ότι πρέπει να δημιουργηθεί ένα AP στο κέντρο ή πιο βόρεια στα Βριλήσσια!


Υπάρχει ένα εδώ και καιρό στα όρια Γέρακα - Βριλήσσια. Όσοι βολεύονται καλοδεχούμενοι  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wispyrosfi

Αν μπορείτε να μιλήσουμε από κοντά ή με κάποιο άλλο τρόπο και να μου προτείνεται κάποιες λύσεις σε θέματα εξοπλισμού και εγκαταστάσεων θα σας ήμουν υπόχρεος.
πχ δεν ξέρω τι τύπο κεραίας χρειάζομαι (αν και έχω διαβάσει το FAQ του Forum και σχετικά Posts)
Βασικότερα θα ήθελα να ήξερα με ποιούς μπορώ να συνδεθω (node ids).
Από εκεί και πέρα πιστεύω θέματα εξοπλισμού και εγκατάστασης θα λυθούν ευκολότερα.
Υ.Γ.
Παρακαλώ όποιν βρίσκεται σε ικανοποιητική απόσταση από εμένα και έχει τη δυνατότητα να συνδεθεί μαζί μου να μου απαντήσει.
Ευχαριστώ!
node id 4696
(Σαλαμίνος)

----------

